# CBC 11A condo accessibility tweaks



## Yikes (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm designing some condos (elevator building where all units are "covered multifamily dwellings") in California.
At the bathrooms, I comply with door strike 18" clearance requirements by having the door swing outward, into the bedrooms.
However, I'm pretty sure that the majority of future owners will not need the strike clearance and would prefer to swing the door inward, into the bathroom.  The units will likely sell prior to completion, so we will know the owner's preference while the construction crew is still out there.

Is there a legal way for these owners the door swing that they want, even if it doesn't comply with 11A?
For example, can I just pop out the hinge pins and leave the door off, and let the owner reinstall the door "aftermarket" the way they want?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 14, 2017)

There is no exception that I know of for 1102A.
10 percent need to comply.
If the owners want to alter them it is their thing.
Put in reversible jambs.....


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 16, 2017)

Check with Timely, their 3 piece jambs may allow you to do this.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, I've done rental units with Timely jambs for just this reason.,. but these will be high-end condos, and I'll need to see if the developer wants Timely jambs for sales purposes.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 18, 2017)

I believe Timely makes an "OGee type" 3 piece.


----------



## khsmith55 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the CBC requirements for accessibility but is it similar to IBC and FHA requirements? It sounds like the original post is describing an _accessible unit_ not a _Type A_ or _Type B accessible unit_. Under the "IBC" only _accessible_ and _Type A_ units are required to have door maneuvering clearances as required by ANSI A117 Section 404, Type B units *do not*. Since _accessible units_ apply to R-1 Occupancies (transient) and _Type A_ and _B units_ apply to R-2 Occupancies, I ask the question if the original post is a Type A or Type B accessible unit or does the CBC not recognize different Types of units?


----------



## Yikes (Jan 26, 2017)

CBC does not deal with Type A and Type B units, but thanks for helping me think through this.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2017)

We are here to listen and assist (smiling).


----------

